# introducing bulbasaur



## paperjamila (Dec 20, 2009)

...or filbert. still havent decided.

















and now.
his butt.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing what a sweet little guy! I like the name bulbasaur- very cute!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 20, 2009)

Aww he's adorable!!


----------



## paperjamila (Dec 20, 2009)

thank youu :]]


----------



## Rhyno47 (Dec 20, 2009)

When hes two name it ivysaur, and when hes 10 name his venusaur!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 20, 2009)

Love the name lol


----------



## dmmj (Dec 21, 2009)

I like filbert, he does not look like a bublasaur to me.


----------



## Isa (Dec 21, 2009)

What a cute baby and what a cute baby butt 
Adorable!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you know how old Bulby is?


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry if it's already written and I didn't see it, but what species is Bulbasaur?


----------



## paperjamila (Dec 29, 2009)

its a sulcata. i think its like almost 6 or 8 months


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 29, 2009)

Such a cutie! May not look like a Bulbasaur now, but give him some time. I like the name Filbert too, but then maybe it would encourage him to partake in more nutty behavior like Bob does.  Of course that's not bad, Bob's antics make him so endearing to us all.


----------

